# Rendezvous L.A./Pasadena



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am inbound at the Pasadena Westin on Fri/Sat 1-2 Dec, and outbound at the Burbank Hilton Thu 14 Dec. Any members in the area who'd like to get together for any combination of dinner/drinks/cigars let me know.

That closes out my business travel for '06.

Cheers,

M8


----------

